# The "A Team"



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Today was bath day so I thought I'd try to get a picture of everyone.....Tink said "no way".


Ava, can you sit up please???
[attachment=50490:a_pair_o...sters_rs.jpg]


OK, now can you sit along side of Abbey? Why are you hiding? oh! And I see you just took a drink of water too!!!! :smstarz: 
[attachment=50489:Ava_hidi...nd_Abbey.jpg] 



Well, it's not exactly what I had hoped for....but it's better than nothing...
[attachment=50491:a_team_2...29_09_rs.jpg] 


We'll keep working on the poses. Thanks for your patience --- because you're gonna have to see every attempt until I get it right  :biggrin: 

These white balls of fluff are keeping me going these days...they're so much fun.

BTW, Did you check out Archie's legs? They are so crooked, the vet said he's in for a lifetime of trouble with them. He's getting an exray on Wednesday for a bad front leg that isn't getting any better, he's limping more than ever.  ....Archie was from a pet shop.....so he's a puppy mill dog. It's a good thing I love him so much, cause he's gonna cost us a lot of money during his lifetime.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

The photos are cute! Good luck trying to get a perfect one though!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very cute pictures, Pat!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

They are so cute!!! Love the pics!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww I loved the one with them all together! :wub: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 29 2009, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753152


> We'll keep working on the poses. Thanks for your patience --- because you're gonna have to see every attempt until I get it right  :biggrin:[/B]


*
yeah, this is just what I want to hear. I will look at each and every picture of that sweet little a-team!
such a lovable bunch :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah.. everyone looks sleepy after their bath!! Poor Archie!! The A team is just the greatest!! I know they and tink are the best medicine for you!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I love the A Team!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

ROTFL Love the first pic! So bored! Keep trying, Pat. Eventually they have to wear down.
(laughing and thinking no they don't) LOL Precious pics.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Soooo cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Since I've not been able to keep up lately here on the happenings on SM, I think the pics are faboo considering the last report was that neither Abby nor Archie were particularly fond of their new little sister!  Looks like there is harmony now. :wub: And how can you get a bad shot of those beauties? You can't! Wow...Archie's legs are crooked. I've not heard too much about front leg problems. What's causing it?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Pat, look at your babies :wub: all different sizes :wub: I'm so jealious  Poor Archie, it breaks my heart knowing that he is going to have pain in his little legs. Muffy was a pet store baby also, he had so many health problems, but there wasn't a day that he didn't bring so much love to my life. I know your littleman Archie is the same way. I hope things are going better for you. I wish I lived closer.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

What an adorable bunch! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat you did awesome!!!!!!!!!!

OMG. It has only been a very very very short time, and it seems your precious ones are already at the acceptance stage. WoW and they all look soooooooooo adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

3 x as cute ....


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw I especially liked the first one with Abbie and Ava...the look on Ava's face just cracked me up...All your babies are so adorable... :wub: :wub:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

QUOTE (NDTH @ Mar 29 2009, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753259


> Aw I especially liked the first one with Abbie and Ava...the look on Ava's face just cracked me up...All your babies are so adorable... :wub: :wub:[/B]


Oops...it's Abbey NOT Abbie :mellow: ...Sorry Abbey...I spelled your name wrong...  ...I blame it on my fingers that's doing the typing... :innocent:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It never fails that when you go to take a picture of more than one malt, someone always does something!!! Little Ava had to get that drink of water, did't she Pat??? LOL!!! They all are way too cute anyway!!!! I can't get CeeCee to pose at all but I keep trying!! The Arche Man is darling and his little legs are fine by me!!! Love little Abbey's pic with Ava peeking around the side. Ahhhh Mom, they are your little babies for sure!!!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Pat, they all look too sweet!!! :wub: Looks like everyone is getting along just fine too. :yahoo: You have a beautiful pack there. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

The A's are soo cute :wub2: I'm happy you got a pic of all of them together!!!!

Sorry to hear about Archie's leg :heart:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I take it they've accepted Ava now? Such adorable pictures!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am in love with all those pictures! The girls look great together and Archie's handsome mug just completes the pairing. You are so blessed to have such a great group of fluffs. Tink - we just need to see you a little more often


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The A teams personality just shines in every picture! 

PS Im sorry about Archie's legs. He's lucky to have you give him all the TLC his legs will need!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Pat, you have the most adorable fluffy family!!! :tender:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Loved the pictures! Ava has fit right in and MG that's one little girl. :wub: 
I'm really sorry Archie is having trouble with his legs. I didn't know and I hope its something that can be taken care of.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Well Pat, they're all clean & they're all facing the camera & even though they look bored with the whole picture taking process, it's a sweet picture of your precious fluffs. :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm sorry about Archies legs, isn't there anything that can be done?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Such a great picture of all the babies. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Gorgeous photos, your babies are delightful.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How sweet, these pics made me smile. I hope Archie feels better soon.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

adorable pics Pat...! I still cant wait to meet Ava...  :wub:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

They are SO cute!!! :wub: 

Jessie


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, the A team is way too cute! :wub: 

Sorry to hear about Archie's legs. I hope the x-rays don't reveal anything serious. :grouphug:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 29 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753152


> Today was bath day so I thought I'd try to get a picture of everyone.....Tink said "no way".
> 
> 
> Ava, can you sit up please???
> ...



Pat, they are all three so adorable! I just love them all! 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------

